# naturally aspirated water meth



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

wondering if anyone is running the snow performance kit stage one or two on a naturally aspirated engine...what can i expect as far as hp gains and such?

thanks in advance for your help


----------



## motocaddy (Jul 12, 2007)

i don't think you understand the purpose of meth injection. it would result in little to no gains on a NA 2.5.


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

thats what i thought but ive read different on other forums..cant really get a straight answer.some say no gains other say 10-15hp. im still newer to this.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

if you had a standalone management setup you might be able to get 10 to 15 out of it via retuning.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

bunnyfufu said:


> wondering if anyone is running the snow performance kit stage one or two on a naturally aspirated engine...what can i expect as far as hp gains and such?
> 
> thanks in advance for your help


i am going to run a water meth set up in my NA.

not so much for the gains, but because fuel in florida isnt the best. that way i'll just be safer now, and when i go turbo.
i dont expect much gains, if any.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm gonna saddle up to the dyno here shortly with the vag com and see what I can achieve with meth on my turbo bunny safely with proper datalogging


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

BlackRabbit2point5 said:


> I'm gonna saddle up to the dyno here shortly with the vag com and see what I can achieve with meth on my turbo bunny safely with proper datalogging


on a tuned turbo, you'll see amazing gains. if not tuned, it should make the car very fuel reliable.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

well the game plan is to slowly up the boost slightly on a manual boost controller while keeping an eye on the knock sensor, timing pull, MAF readings, and I have a VEI dual display with AFR display. I'll also be logging directly off the LC-1 and maybe run a 3rd o2 monitor off the dyno to make for easy referencing maybe I'll get an extra pound or 2 out of it... I'm not gonna push it too much but I am going to keep a close eye on the vitals and feel it out on a dyno. Wish I had standalone management or unitune suite. Nothing like graduating from a school program with a focus on EFI tuning and then not having a car to play with maps on... I either need to get a MKI on megasquirt or a Honda to throw on Hondata to get some practice on. I'd like to put the rabbit on AEM EMS or 034 but at the moment I'd like to do something easier first.


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks for the info everyone..guess ill just wait till i can eventually go turbo


----------



## Pen_vdubGolf (Mar 11, 2004)

im pretty sure this would allow you to advance your distributor and give you more timing without knock therefor alowing for more hp? am i a retard or is this how that works?


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

Pen_vdubGolf said:


> im pretty sure this would allow you to advance your distributor and give you more timing without knock therefor alowing for more hp? am i a retard or is this how that works?


Water/meth injection lowers your intake air temperatures. This allows your piston to compress more before ignition sets off the spark, in a timed synchronized manner. If the air/fuel mixture in your cylinders gets too hot then it explodes before the spark goes off, the motor pulls timing to protect itself, you lose HP. Higher octane fuel has the same affect as water/meth. 

The stock NA 2.5 is not high enough compression, nor taking in hot compressed air from a turbo, so lowering the intake temps that are already pretty low yields very little results if any. The 2.5 has modern electronic ignition, not a distributor.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

actually, after some calls and my own research:

the 2.5 isnt knock limited, so that if you were to put better gas (and tune it) it would yield even better numbers.

so, by doing meth and proper tuning, you could get some good numbers, in addition of having better fuel for the car, lower intake temps, and more reliability in terms of fuel (some fuels are just shiz)

and if you wanted to raise the comp, you could go with meth up to 11.5 or 12 safely, again, properly tuned.

so, what would you get if you do it untuned? i dunno. nor does anyone.
best bet is to do it by yourself, test it, and let us know.

and if you are going to buy a meth kit, you have to buy one thats specificlly made for NA.

Meth for turbo cars is administered based on the boost, on NA cars is administered based on RPM and vacuum.


----------

